# Latitude Dell D820 Screen Brightness



## zblender89 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi,

my laptop faces a problem I have not encountered elsewhere. My screen brightness does change. In terms of pressing the screen brightness keys, the computer thinks it is changing the settings: for my keyboard you hold Fn and hit either down or up. Upon pressing those keys, the screen brings up the brightness changer; however, the brightness itself doesn't change. I have no idea what the problem could be; however, I think it may be hardware. I didn't actually buy the computer from Dell so using their help services is not an option. Please help!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Do you have the DELL Quick Set application installed?
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=25&fileid=222116


----------



## zblender89 (Nov 4, 2008)

yes i do.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Have you run the Dell Diagnostics?
Any errors in the device manager?
Are you able to adjust your screen resolution?
Double check you Quick Set settings.
Is the ALS enabled or disabled? Check to see what is it set at.
This screen you are referring to is your LCD and you have the Power Supply adapter plugged in, not an external monitor right?

Here is a link to the owners manual:
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/latd820/en/ug/index.htm
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## zblender89 (Nov 4, 2008)

HI,

Wow, so I wasn't even aware of the Dell Diagnostic until you mentioned it and it's definitely a tool I should have been aware of. So I ran the diagnostic and the test LCD Inverter Detection Test found an error past that I don't know because it wouldn't let me proceed. It also started beeping and making other noises I didn't know existed. Any ideas as to what I can do?

As to the other things, yes I can adjust my resolution, their are no errors on the device manager, my quick set settings are okay, I'm not sure what the ALS is, and I am referring to the LCD, the actual screen attached to the laptop.

Thanks and I really appreciate all your help.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Can you tell me what the errors were?
what were the beep codes?
What part of the test did you run?

ALS: Ambient Light Sensor:
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/latd820/en/ug/display.htm#wp1060972

Here is the trouble shooting section of your manual:
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/latd820/en/ug/trouble.htm#wp1280550


----------



## zblender89 (Nov 4, 2008)

The first error was 1000-0322 LCD Inverter Detection Test

The second 'error' was when it said "Loading DRMX Version 8.00" it just stayed in loading mode for like 15 minutes before I just manually shut down my computer. I don't know if their were any errors after that.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
How long have you owned this laptop and where was it purchased from?
I would take it back if that is possible.

It appears you have a faulty LCD inverter (according to you test results). Is your LCD very dim?
It also appears you have a damaged or corrupt DRMK (Dell Real Mode Kernel), Dells MS-DOS version to boot into the Restore or Utility partitions
This link will explain it better:
http://www.goodells.net/dellutility/index.htm

Here is how you should run the Diagnostic Utility:
http://support.dell.com/support/top...59227576434D03A7A5EF4789E5405D&doclang=en&cs=

Bill


----------

